
KolibriOS now supports USB devices - conductor
http://websvn.kolibrios.org/listing.php?repname=Kolibri+OS&path=%2Fkernel%2Ftrunk%2Fbus%2Fusb%2F&#a1eebe490efc09ee240646740fdcf3bf1
======
conductor
KolibriOS [1] is an open source (GPLv2) operating system written entirely on
x86 assembly language, using FASM. KolibriOS has forked off from MenuetOS in
2004.

USB support code has been written by a hacker who calls herself CleverMouse
during the last two years.

Currently it supports OHCI + UHCI (USB 1.1) and EHCI (USB 2.0).

USB keyboards, mice, storage and hub devices are currently supported. Now they
work on printers.

If you want to help, please consider donating to their KickStarter project
[2], thank you.

[1] - <http://kolibrios.org/en/>

[2] - [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kolibrios/kolibrios-
help...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kolibrios/kolibrios-help-us-hold-
our-own-summer-of-code-2013)

